# Let me bring up a subject that hasn't been disscussed yet...



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Tell me how you all REALLY feel about wolfs....


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Tell me how you all REALLY feel about wolfs....


Dang it! I thought you going to bring up global warming.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how you all REALLY feel about wolfs....
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you saying that wolves are responsible for global warming?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> Are you saying that wolves are responsible for global warming?


Only if GWB is a wolf. :shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that Algore created global warming right after he invented the Internet.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

No, Gore has the 'cure' for it, just give him time. Only conservatives cause harm to mother earth and her inhabitants. Didn't you know that? Right zimmy?! :?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> just give him time.


And money.


----------

